
A $300 projector can fool Tesla’s Autopilot - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/01/how-a-300-projector-can-fool-teslas-autopilot/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22170715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22170715)

